# *~*Wedding Dresses*~*



## BrEeZeY

haven't seen any threads like this so sorry if i skimmed over it :blush:

add pics or a picture of your wedding dress :) 




this is my dress, not on me i dont have any pics of it on me yet

https://www.davidsbridal.com/Produc...ce-Bust-V9458_Bridal-Gowns-Features-All-Gowns

its from davids bridal <3


----------



## chelseaharvey

That is lovely

I have yet to buy my dress, my weddingis in 2 years, I think though i have found it already, its by Dizzie lizzie


----------



## aly888

that is a gorgeous dress :thumbup: not that dis-similar to a maggie sottero dress i've had my eye on :blush:


----------



## BrEeZeY

i love every dress by maggie sottero! lol i have two haha they are prom dresses but i still have them probably always will! lol


----------



## polo_princess

Thats gorgeous, and mega cheap too!!

I have a Maggie Sottero Monte Carlo Marie, this one, just white :)

https://img.photobucket.com/albums/v666/2s2xy4u/256759.jpg


----------



## BrEeZeY

thanks, haha although i don't know bout cheap tho haha the accessories are twice as much as the dress! 

your dress is beautiful!


----------



## tmr1234

not got it yet but getting it soon
 



Attached Files:







!Bt6I7vQBmk~$(KGrHqEH-CUEvfzeVFD0BL-CU6Sjbw~~_35.jpg
File size: 11.7 KB
Views: 12


----------



## honeybee2

:happydance:

Its by Hilary Morgan. A British designer. :happydance:

Its so vintage I love it. Its beautiful with its high fishtail skirt of tulle & lace wooohooooo :thumbup:
 



Attached Files:







The Dress- close up.jpg
File size: 143.3 KB
Views: 12









The Dress- back & front.jpg
File size: 18.5 KB
Views: 13


----------



## aly888

That is stunning!! I've been looking at vintage and vintage style dresses, but they all seem so expensive :(

off to google your designer now :thumbup:


----------



## honeybee2

OOOH HANG ON my designer doesnt really advertise her best dresses on the website!!!!


Your better off looking at https://www.google.co.uk/imgres?img...ilary+morgan+40334&um=1&hl=en&sa=N&tbs=isch:1

THE DRESSES ARE IN THE BLACK BOXES (SCROLL RIGHT DOWN) AND BEGIN WITH THE NUMBER '4'. my dress is number 40334 
xx


----------



## aly888

oooh, thanks for that! I was thinking that her website was a bit...bland! lol :thumbup:


----------



## booflebump

I have a Suzanne Neville dress but it isnt on her website :cry: The dress boutique did say that she doesnt put all her dresses online, which is fine because it means I cant be tempted to show anyone, but I would like a little look myself!


----------



## honeybee2

lmao!!!! my designer doesnt put her dresses on line in fear of people copying her. She is fab!!


----------



## BrEeZeY

do u guys have like davids bridal? lol its a HUGE store with loads of different price ranges and millions of dresses lol they have vintage dresses not alot but some


----------



## cloud9

all your dresses are lovely girls :thumbup:
here's my dress it's by maggie sottero...not very good pics but i can't find any decent ones online!


----------



## BrEeZeY

gorgeouss!!!


----------



## subaru555

Mines was an Eleni Bridal dress, you can see them on her website: elenibridal.com and go to collections. She is an amazing designer...I was completely taken in by the first dress I had on by her.

Also go to : real life brides on her website to see proper dresses. Facebook: eleni bridal


----------



## MrsPoodle

My dress: 
https://www.onlinepictureproof.com/...tomer_galleries/78092/browse/261/?w=625&h=525


----------



## honeybee2

that is gorgeous mrspoodle!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

All gorgeous :D

I still have not decided but I have an appt at a local wedding dress shop on Thursday to get idea of best styles and shapes for my body frame :D soooo excited eeeee


----------



## polo_princess

cloud9 said:


> all your dresses are lovely girls :thumbup:
> here's my dress it's by maggie sottero...not very good pics but i can't find any decent ones online!
> 
> View attachment 99976
> 
> 
> View attachment 99977

Photos never ever do MS dresses any justice, IRL they are absolutley stunning!!


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

https://www.maggiesottero.com/dress.aspx?page=5&style=R1066

I love this but I have a fitting soon just to get idea of styles etc x


----------



## honeybee2

emzy that is really sexyy!!!!!!


----------



## Sofiekirsten

This is my dress from our wedding on 17-07-2010

https://i987.photobucket.com/albums/ae352/sofiekirsten90/DSC00472.jpg


----------



## EstelSeren

This is my wedding dress. I had it custom made to my own design. I'm kinda sad that I never got the opportunity to go dress shopping but I did get to choose the materials and see every part of the dress making process. It was so exciting seeing my own idea go from a quick sketch to the finished dress! :happydance:

Beca :wave:


----------



## honeybee2

sofi you look so beautiful- what a gorgeous smile you have. Your hubby looks dashing!!


----------



## toffee87

Sofie, which ebay shop did you get yours from? It's beautiful! x


----------



## Vici

My bargain dress

https://img4013.photobox.co.uk/89059111c52d062f7121cb7ec58a9edd3fb9b42d1d9c2307a64282f91ca6c2ebf17cfc1d.jpg


----------



## Sofiekirsten

broody21 said:


> Sofie, which ebay shop did you get yours from? It's beautiful! x

Hey Broody,

Here is the link where my dress was from :)

https://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=230488074757


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

omg what a stunning dress and price x


----------



## c1reid

Here is mine,had tried on another of his dresses but top was see through (my gran would have freaked lol) so went for this one.Cant wait to have it on :)

https://www.teokath.co.uk/gowns_battersea_farage_galaxy.html


----------



## dizzyspells

Here is mine!


----------



## BrEeZeY

c1reid said:


> Here is mine,had tried on another of his dresses but top was see through (my gran would have freaked lol) so went for this one.Cant wait to have it on :)
> 
> https://www.teokath.co.uk/gowns_battersea_farage_galaxy.html

omg gorgeous!!! love it!

they both are!


----------



## soon2 b wifey

https://www.davidsbridal.com/images/product/coordinate/P_6288_5_128223.jpg

https://www.davidsbridal.com/Produc...18_Bridal-Gowns-Features-All-Gowns#BVRRWidget

All the dresses are beautiful I tried but couldn't get the picture on here. but the website to the page is above.


----------



## Kimboowee

Mine, But it will be ivory!
https://www.marklesley.co.uk/Mark-Lesley.html


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

We haven't set a date yet but I have my heart set on this dress
 



Attached Files:







1332.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 16









1333.jpg
File size: 16.6 KB
Views: 5


----------



## toffee87

One of the shops on ebay does that one!


----------



## honeybee2

oooo kimbooee thats gorgeous!!


----------



## RainbowDrop_x

broody21 said:


> One of the shops on ebay does that one!

That's were I saw it!! £84 including delivery! Bargain :dance:


----------



## aly888

Not tried any on yet...but so totally in love with this dress...

https://www.google.co.uk/url?source=imgres&ct=tbn&q=https://www.manhattanbridalusa.com/images/A3329SKLU.jpg&sa=X&ei=spxMTL28OYKUjAfU89zXDA&ved=0CAUQ8wc4AQ&usg=AFQjCNFNsgvQgHMUTpNrpGDPjdvyh5FpjA

https://www.google.co.uk/url?source=imgres&ct=tbn&q=https://image.topspartner.com/apparel/wdms/A3329SKLUHC-1.jpg&sa=X&ei=75xMTLnrAdCRjAesyLHYDA&ved=0CAUQ8wc4Ag&usg=AFQjCNEE-ZT8T8rP7POEMLdSNpn9FtC_aQ

But havent been able to find any UK prices...although thats probably a good thing!! I'll probably just use one of those chinese ebay shops to make it for £100 :thumbup:

ETA - Only found prices in USA (who arent allowed to take orders for Maggie Sottero dresses from international buyers) and, well :cry: although OH did just say I can spend that much if I want, but not sure he understood the question coz he is watching Top Gear :haha::haha:


----------



## honeybee2

aly- that dress is so classic - i like!


----------



## lorrilou

KayleighJayne said:


> We haven't set a date yet but I have my heart set on this dress

thats the dress i want when we get married :thumbup:


----------



## aly888

honeybee2 said:


> aly- that dress is so classic - i like!

 Thanks! I love it. It just looks so relaxed coz the material (godavani silk) isnt dead smooth and stiff looking, which isnt my style. The dress is available in a different fabric, but wierdly I dont like it, even though it's the same dress :wacko:

https://www.manhattanbridalusa.com/images/A3329SALU.jpg

To me, just looks totally different and too 'crisp' for me!


----------



## 4magpies

Aly that is gorgeous!! And I can imagine you in it totally!! WOW!

xxxx


----------



## aly888

4magpies said:


> Aly that is gorgeous!! And I can imagine you in it totally!! WOW!
> 
> xxxx

 oh, you found it! pffft, I was about to link you to it :haha: Thanks hun xxx


----------



## 4magpies

And I know what you mean the material on the 1st one is so much nicer!!

xxx


----------



## DH_TTC

Here's mine..it's a Maggie Sottero.


----------



## sapphire20

Beautiful dresses ladies....you all look so pretty


----------



## MrsVenn

This was mine, Benjamin Roberts 930 in ivory:

Front detail:
https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/emmy.jpg

Back:
https://i565.photobucket.com/albums/ss97/MrsVenn/Wedding/cdp-291-1.jpg

https://www.benjaminroberts.co.uk/zoom4.php?image=mermaid930l.jpg


----------



## SugarKisses

they are all beautiful dresses. I want to wear one now :rofl:


----------



## Midnight_Fairy

I cant wait to get mine hehe


----------



## lynne192

this is my wedding dress got it today
no pictures of me in it as had oral surgery today so not willing to tempt getting blood on it 

here are pictures i have soo far:
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/frontofdress.jpg
https://i255.photobucket.com/albums/hh156/scottishmind/backofdress.jpg


----------



## honeybee2

ooo lynee, im so glad you waited and chose that dress- you will look elegant.


----------



## lynne192

i love the price i paid for it lol.... its pretty good bargin and looks brilliant on, little big in the bust must be for women with big boobs, wonder if i can buy those too lol


----------



## honeybee2

i wana see pics with you in it lynn!!


----------



## lynne192

lol i will get some asap.... maybe do it now but its sooo hard by myself with webcam lol


----------



## princess_bump

oh wow ladies!! what utterly stunning dresses :cloud9: i cannot wait to wear mine :yipee:


----------

